# New Dust Collection System Just installed



## bayspt (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey I have a system that looks just like that.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have one that looks a lot like that too. And I also have a red-headed operator who, if she has to operate it, yells at me a lot about the "mess" I have made in there.

Thanks for the review. This one was cute.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

now if people would just remember to turn it on when they are done for the day!


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Green solution and so quiet and so original.

Dalec


----------



## StraightEdge (Apr 16, 2008)

Now, that is a DC System that fits my budget!

LOL

Carlyle


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't forget about safety … remember to always read the manuals that come with your tools before you operate them…or at least the sticker on the handle  and to wear safety glasses.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

that looks like a nice system, must have been expensive though. what do they run around like 500$. To bad all i can afford for now is a shop vac, no were near the quality of a high end dust removal system like that, LOL. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ChasHutch (Mar 24, 2008)

I wish I had seen this before I bought my DC equipment. I wonder if it's too late to return it all?


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

When I first clicked on the picture I thought "he must have built the machine into the broom closet" Duh!


----------



## jjohn (Mar 26, 2008)

I've been using one of these systems for years now. I thought everyone knew about them. Maybe if it catches on I can get some and sell them. LOL
Nicely done.


----------



## Billboard (Apr 10, 2008)

That is my exact dust collection system! Great minds think alike.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

Did you have to run a 220 line to the shop to power it? I was going to get one just like this one, but when I went to buy it, I noticed that there was no instruction book with it… New tools need owners manuals or I have no idea how to use it.


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

i agree with motthunter, I've always been afraid to purchase a high end system like this because it didn't come with much instructions and i wasn't sure if i could run 220


----------



## bbqking (Mar 16, 2008)

I am surprised that no one has commented on the absolutely superb collection job this system is capable of on a daily basis. If you look closely, there is no sawdust visible in the photo. As to questions about running this system on 220, it is not recommended by the manufacturer, although I have seen great results running on 440 3 phase. As always, bbqking.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

220 might be a little high but RonRico 151 might be OK

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

You know Tim the Took Man, would not like this version. It it's not powered by a big V8 it's not a good enough version.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

LOL


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you look closely hanging on the door are extension cords long enough to reach around the whole shop. This unit obviously runs on regular 110.


----------



## sammkuz (Aug 27, 2009)

I think we have the same one!!!


----------



## glassyeyes (Apr 14, 2009)

I use the leaf blower-when the neighbor isn't looking-


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Do you have any issues with static pressure, like … for instance … do you get static from your wife, or pressure from your kids ?

Other than that … I love it !


----------

